

Health Care Incubator Starts Up - lifefundr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/04/rockhealth-opens-incubator-to-get-the-web-2-0-generation-into-healthcare/

======
phlux
Personally i thonk this is great, healthcare has a lot of complex factora
weighing in on the success of a startup due to regulation, the market,
technology (legacy amd otherwise) as well as the fact that the ultimate
customer is the patient.

I think this space merits some specific focus as its not quite the same to
lump consumer internet startups and healthcare startups together. Their
barriers to entry/success are different planets.

~~~
phlux
Grr... posting from my phone does not a well spelled comment make. And I hate
how the edit function is not available seemingly arbitrarily.

